# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Boston Marathon Creates Non-Binary Division For 2023 Race

## Big Dummy

-
Gross disrespect for God.
-

The transhumanist, transgender agenda is being pushed on the American people as a predator class institutes its agenda designed to eradicate gender and invert nature and reality.
Nonbinary athletes are now permitted to compete in next years Boston Marathon without registering as members of the mens or womens division.


Gender-fluid activists and runners are lauding the new move.




https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/202...ion-2023-race/

----------

